# 2 aro tank updates.



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres the 2 tanks i have at home! enjoy!!

YouTube - rtg comm 08102010

YouTube - absolute golden head 08102010


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice! i love the aro in the top one


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What size tanks are those? I'm trying to get a gauge on the fish size, as the RTG looks HUGE! Is that a 120 and the second tank a 180?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

the first vid is a 210 gal where the big rtg resides. hes now about 2 feet long and still going strong!!

my gold head aro is growing out in a 120. hes only 12 inches right now.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

holy crap thats a big aro, i had no idea he was 2 feet long! soo nice!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> the first vid is a 210 gal where the big rtg resides. hes now about 2 feet long and still going strong!!


Wow, now I can see how big the fish are. He makes that 210 look tiny.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> holy crap thats a big aro, i had no idea he was 2 feet long! soo nice!


thanks!! hes 7 years old now. i think his size is maxed out in the 210 gal. he seems to be comfortable in there and growing thicker!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, now I can see how big the fish are. He makes that 210 look tiny.


i wish i had room for a bigger tank! the overflows dont help either because they take up a lot of room inside.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

looks good. those are massive loaches!

wut happened to the prochi in w/ absolute? looks kinda tattered.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

The RTG is alway my favorite to look at . Like the glow on the shine of it. what kind of light do you use?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Very nice fish you got. The water looks crystal clear too . Nice job hehe.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

That absolute gold is really nice!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> That absolute gold is really nice!


thanks! he'll look good in your aro comm tank!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> thanks! he'll look good in your aro comm tank!


Wish I'm not going for vacation so I can grab that one but I'm leaving in December. Need to save up $10K for my 3 months vacation to fully enjoy everything.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Tony said:


> The RTG is alway my favorite to look at . Like the glow on the shine of it. what kind of light do you use?


i use power compact flo. 2x 55 watt. just regular white bulbs. seems to be doing the job!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice clean looking tanks.


----------

